# I just noticed Luna Cycles is out of business.



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I was just looking to make a referral for a custom bike for women and I noticed Luna Cycles the custom frame builder is now defunct. Too bad. 

Anyone want to venture as to why?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like a voluntary closure.

http://lunabicycles.blogspot.com/2010/10/closin-of-queue.html


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's too bad.


----------

